# Diamond blade for a multi tool ?



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys I have to make a plunge cut into a marble floor.
I would love to use my cordless makita multi tool just as I would in a wood floor. Does any one know of a diamond blade for multi tools?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

What size cut? Ramondi has a very small diamond blade. 

Marble is soft, maybe a grit edge blade??

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Home wood said:


> Hey guys I have to make a plunge cut into a marble floor.
> I would love to use my cordless makita multi tool just as I would in a wood floor. Does any one know of a diamond blade for multi tools?


fin and dremel made a blade for it. fin looked a lot better quality :thumbup:.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Found a diamond blade for the MM or Bosch.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/350489587482?lpid=82&chn=ps

Tom


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Home wood said:


> Hey guys I have to make a plunge cut into a marble floor.
> I would love to use my cordless makita multi tool just as I would in a wood floor. Does any one know of a diamond blade for multi tools?


Even with a diamond blade, you will not be able to easily plunge cut into marble with an oscillating tool. Use an angle grinder with a diamond blade.

I get my multi-tool diamond blades at Harbor Freight. They aren't as nice as the Fein, but at 1/5 the price.....

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-12-in-diamond-grit-multi-tool-round-blade-for-masonry-68957.html

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-63502105012-2-Inch-Diamond-Grout/dp/B0000223OZ


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Marble is soft, so any number of ways. What shape cut? If there will be an escutcheon covering the edges, you could even use diamond burr bit in a dremel (kind of like a dentist).


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Found a diamond blade for the MM or Bosch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/350489587482?lpid=82&chn=ps
> 
> Tom


That's cheaper than I would have expected. :thumbsup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Marble is soft, so any number of ways. What shape cut? If there will be an escutcheon covering the edges, you could even use diamond burr bit in a dremel (kind of like a dentist).


Honestly, marble is soft, but not *that *soft. It is very dense. One will not easily cut marble tile with anything other than a diamond blade in a wetsaw or grinder.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, I've tried that with a fein and diamond blade. Didn't take long to give up and get the grinder out.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

I would use an angle grinder and have a wet sponge to hold against the blade to keep the dust down. Just make sure you have some plastic set up to keep the water spraying anything it shouldn't


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

dsconstructs said:


> Yea, I've tried that with a fein and diamond blade. Didn't take long to give up and get the grinder out.


Good to know. I bought the blade for grout removal but never got the job. So i returned it.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> Good to know. I bought the blade for grout removal but never got the job. So i returned it.


They're not too bad for grout removal, for most grouts. Just no way they're any good for cutting the tile itself.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys
I think I will use the angle grinder for the bulk of the cut and then pick up the fein blade to square up the cut.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

The home depot staff suggested using these.


----------

